# Ford 8n Rear Axle Seal Replacement



## Enrico 8n 47-48

Greetings, I'm new to the forums. I replaced the left side rear axle seals on my 1947-48 8n, following the manual and a diagram on replacing the parts in the proper order. It was running well, but it began to leak again. Tearing it down to find the leak, I saw that the outer oil seal gasket (Ford part #8n4284, Steiner part #FDS428) was deformed and had split in two. I have 2 additional seals, but I want to make sure I'm reassembling this correctly and not repeating a mistake. Is this the correct procedure? 1) place new seal on new axle shaft, snug against the outside of the new bearing & cup (which has been pressed into the used but good bearing retainer); 2) reinstall dust shield and seal; 3) reinstall additional shims and brake backing plate, brake assembly; 4) reinstall new rear axle outer seal assembly w/cork gasket; 5) reinstall new rear hub w/lug studs; 6) test for bearing preload, play should be about 4 to 6 thousandths; if no movement, put in more shims; if more that 4 to 6 thousandths, remove shims to get into spec; 7) reinstall drum, retaining screws, washer/axle nut. Is this correct? What am I missing? I want to get this done today so I can cut the grass. Thank you in advance, your help is appreciated.


----------



## HarveyW

Hello Enrico, welcome to the tractor forum.

Sounds like you are doing it by the manual, which is good. Thought I'd attach a couple of U-Tube videos so you can study what others do. There are quite a few U-Tube videos on this subject, so if you aren't satisfied with one, try another.


----------



## sixbales

Enrico, attached is a detailed procedure for changing axle seals on an 8N. Written by John Smith, a renowned Ford N historian and specialist. I think you will find his presentation is superior to anything you can find in a manual.



http://www.ntractorclub.com/howtos/pdfs/Replacing-Rear-Axle-Seals-in-8N-Ford-Tractors.pdf


----------

